# Paketverluste wegen zu langem Netzwerkkabel?



## telnet (4. August 2020)

Hallo,

also ich habe ein 15 meter langes Netzwerkkabel an meinen Gaming-PC angeschlossen. Und kriege leider immer nach 1-2 Tagen ziemlich harte Paketverluste bei Spielen. (Für ein paar Sekunden wie Ping 300ms) Die Paketverluste verschwinden für ein paar Tage, wenn ich den Router neu starte.

Ich vermute dass es am langen Kabel liegt. Es ist ein Cat 6 Kabel (250 mhz).

Meine Leitung: Vodafone (400 Mbit/s) mit dem Standard Router.

Würde es was bringen ein Cat 8 Kabel zu verwenden?

Hab schon mit TCP Optmizer rumgespielt, nur hats leider nichts gebracht.

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. August 2020)

Schau mal bei Battlenonsense auf YouTube da wirst du sehen das das optimieren mit Mtu oder TCP optimizer nichts hilft.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldGambler (4. August 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## HardlineAMD (4. August 2020)

Liegt wohl am Router oder Vodafone, ansonsten hättest du dauernd Paketverluste.
Hast du diese UPC/Connect-Drecksbox?


----------



## Slezer (4. August 2020)

Router Vodafone. 100%

Hatte Monate lang Probleme. Es gibt unzählige theards im Internet. Gib Mal ein

Paketloss Vodafone

Da kommst du aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

Hab nach einer fristlosen Kündigung kostenlos Dual Stack bekommen, Fritzbox und einen Gutschein. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Battlenonsense auf YouTube da wirst du sehen das das optimieren mit Mtu oder TCP optimizer nichts hilft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Hör mit dem Quatsch auf, sofern du nicht weißt, was die MTU ist.
Das ist die MAXIMUM TRANSFER UNIT.
Gibt an wie viele Byte Daten in ein Paket dürfen. Bei Ethernet über Twisted-Pair-Kabel ist der optimale Wert 1500.
Kommen Header-Daten hinzu, z.B. bei einem IP-Tunnel,muss die MTU reduziert werden, damit keine Fragmentierung notwendig ist, die wieder Zeit kostet.


----------



## telnet (4. August 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Die Hardware bitte auflisten. Besonders Netzwerkkarte und Router.



MB: Gigabyte H97-D3H

Netzwerkadapter: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V

Router:  Standard Router von Vodafone

Habe eben nach dem googlen des Netzwerkadapters festgestellt, dass es neuere Treiber dafür gibt. Ich dachte immer es reicht, wenn man über dem Gerätemanager aktualisiert. ^^ Den Energiesparmodus habe ich jetzt auch mal ausgeschaltet. Mal schauen ob es hilft.



Slezer schrieb:


> Router Vodafone. 100%
> 
> Hatte Monate lang Probleme. Es gibt unzählige theards im Internet. Gib Mal ein
> 
> ...



Ja, das kann natürlich sein. Kommt man auch mit einer Tarifänderung an die Fritzbox ran? Wird ja eine Fritzbox 6591 angeboten.

Habe außerdem noch einen TP-Link TL-WR841N Router rumliegen. Könnte ich die auch als Übergang einrichten?


Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2020)

Ohne sagen zu können was das Problem ist kann ich dir versichern: Das Netzwerkkabel ist es garantiert nicht. Ein CAT6-Kabel könnte 100+m lang sein und hätte immer noch Null Probleme mit deiner GBit-Verbindung.

Alleine die Tatsache, dass das Problem zeitweise verschwindet wenn der Router neu gestartet wird ist ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass der Router auch das Problem ist. Der hat auch offenbar häufig derartige Probleme. Ich selbst hab genau das Ding auch, bin aber bisher verschont geblieben.



telnet schrieb:


> Ja, das kann natürlich sein. Kommt man auch mit einer Tarifänderung an die Fritzbox ran? Wird ja eine Fritzbox 6591 angeboten.



Du kannst jederzeit die Fritze dazubuchen auch ohne Tarifwechsel. Du bekommst die Fritze zugeschickt, musst den alten Vodafone innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurücksenden und das alles kostet dann keine Ahnung 5€ mehr im Monat oder sowas. Müsste man nachesen, ich weiss es nicht auswendig da ich den StandardVF-Router nur im Bridgemode habe und nen dicken eigenen Netgear dahinter.


----------



## telnet (4. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohne sagen zu können was das Problem ist kann ich dir versichern: Das Netzwerkkabel ist es garantiert nicht. Ein CAT6-Kabel könnte 100+m lang sein und hätte immer noch Null Probleme mit deiner GBit-Verbindung.
> 
> Alleine die Tatsache, dass das Problem zeitweise verschwindet wenn der Router neu gestartet wird ist ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass der Router auch das Problem ist. Der hat auch offenbar häufig derartige Probleme. Ich selbst hab genau das Ding auch, bin aber bisher verschont geblieben.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke dir. Das werde ich dann demnächst dazubuchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2020)

Ruf die einfach an und sag du willst die Fritze statt dem Arris. Die regeln das für dich (ist ja mehr Geld für die also geht das schnell...).


----------



## telnet (4. August 2020)

Aber ich könnte auch einfach ne Fritzbox selber kaufen und die 5 Euro im Monat sparen? Oder wäre das umständlich mit der Einrichtung?


----------



## Slezer (4. August 2020)

Umstellung ist problemlos möglich. Nach der Registrierung per Telefon funzt das Internet sofort. Telefon dauert ca 7-10 tage


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

TikTokky schrieb:


> Ja geht auch. Fritzbox Cable natürlich, eine DSL-Version funktioniert nicht.



Doch, wenn man ein reines Kabelmodem hat und die FB dann über LAN1 als WAN-Router betreibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2020)

telnet schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte auch einfach ne Fritzbox selber kaufen und die 5 Euro im Monat sparen? Oder wäre das umständlich mit der Einrichtung?



Es ist etwas aufwendiger da du die Kabelzugangsdaten von Vodafone bekommen musst für eine private FritzCable. Vodafone wird sich versuchen dagegen zu wehren und es dir ausreden wollen, es ist aber dein Recht einen eigenen Kabelrouter zu verwenden und Vodafone MUSS dir deine Zugangsdaten aushändigen, lass dir nix anderes erzählen (freie Routerwahl)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist etwas aufwendiger da du die Kabelzugangsdaten von Vodafone bekommen musst für eine private FritzCable. Vodafone wird sich versuchen dagegen zu wehren und es dir ausreden wollen, es ist aber dein Recht einen eigenen Kabelrouter zu verwenden und Vodafone MUSS dir deine Zugangsdaten aushändigen, lass dir nix anderes erzählen (freie Routerwahl)


Du kannst jedes X-beliebige kompatible Kabelmodem nehmen, VF MUSS das zulassen ("Routerfreiheit"). Die Registrierung läuft anhand der MAC-Adresse und der Seriennummer des Modems. Diese musst du dann VF mitteilen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

TikTokky schrieb:


> Was hat er davon, wenn der Packetloss vom davor geschalteten Kabelrouter kommt?



Du kannst wohl Modem und Router nicht unterscheiden.

Sofern das Modem ok ist entsteht da kein Paketverlust.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

TikTokky schrieb:


> Liest du überhaupt, was der Vorposter schrieb?



Nochmal: Du kannst wohl Modem und Router nicht unterscheiden.
Das Teil von VF beinhaltet auch ein Modem, betriebt aber auch Routing, was ein reines Modem nicht macht.
Das ist einfach nur ein Modulator/Demodulator, daher auch der Begriff. Macht nichts OSI-Schicht 3 (IP), ein Router aber schon. Modem ist Schicht 1.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

TikTokky schrieb:


> Doch, er hat nur eben kein Modem.
> 
> 
> Seine Station ist aktuell als Router konfiguriert und die sorgt für das Problem. Solange das Gerät nicht umgestellt ist, wird auch eine Fritzbox dahinter Probleme machen.



Ich habe geschrieben, ein reines Modem nehmen. Alternativ geht auch das Teil als reines Modem zu konfigurieren.


----------



## telnet (4. August 2020)

Hab eben grad versucht ein Reset durchzuführen, weil ich das Passwort vergessen hab. Aber es hat selbst nach vier Versuchen immer noch nicht geklappt (selbst mit der 30-30-30 Methode). Ist mein Modem kaputt?


----------



## Slezer (4. August 2020)

Der Standart Vodafone Router ist ab Werk schon defekt


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Der Standart Vodafone Router ist ab Werk schon defekt



Glaube ich kaum, das würde sonst vielen Kunden auffallen.


----------



## Slezer (4. August 2020)

Mir selber ist der paketloss nur beim online gamen aufgefallen. 

Kann gut sein das es deshalb "so wenigen" auffällt


----------



## telnet (4. August 2020)

Ok, kam doch rein. Wie konfiguriere ich jetzt meinen Router als reinen Modem um?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2020)

telnet schrieb:


> Ok, kam doch rein. Wie konfiguriere ich jetzt meinen Router als reinen Modem um?



Im Kundenportal von Vodafone kannst du deinen Router in den BridgeMode schalten. Dann macht er sozusagen nichts mehr außer DOCSIS-Kabelsignale in TCP/IP umzuwandeln und umgekehrt.
Mach dich aber vorher im Netz schlau was da alles dranhängt, das ist schon ein tieferer Systemeingriff.


----------



## telnet (4. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Kundenportal von Vodafone kannst du deinen Router in den BridgeMode schalten. Dann macht er sozusagen nichts mehr außer DOCSIS-Kabelsignale in TCP/IP umzuwandeln und umgekehrt.
> Mach dich aber vorher im Netz schlau was da alles dranhängt, das ist schon ein tieferer Systemeingriff.



Wenn ich trotzdem noch W-Lan haben möchte, könnte ich dann einfach noch ein zweites Gerät anschließen und als reinen Router betreiben?

 Hab den hier noch im Keller rumliegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2020)

Wenn du W-Lan nach einem im Bridge-Mode befindlichen gerät haben willst brauchste einen nachgeschalteten W-Lan Router. Der Router im BridgeMode macht wie gesagt gar nichts mehr außer DOCSIS <--> TCP/IP. Du hast da einfach nur noch blöd gesagt ne RJ45-Buchse mit Internet drin. Wie du das verteilst oder funkst musst du mit Geräten danach regeln.


----------



## Slezer (5. August 2020)

Stromverbrauch beachten bei 2 Geräte. Die sind ja 24/7 an.

Bestell dir eine Fritzbox, wirst glücklicher damit


----------



## OldGambler (5. August 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

TikTokky schrieb:


> Wofür Telefonkabel?
> 
> Wir reden über Kabel-Internet.


Dann eben Koaxialkabel.


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2020)

telnet schrieb:


> Router:  Standard Router von Vodafone


Schau mal im Router nach "nicht korrigierbare Fehler" und "korrigierbare Fehler".
Bei deinem Router ist mir nicht bekannt wo du dies finden kannst, mit einer Fritzbox wären diese Angaben unter "Internet" => "Kabel-Informationen" => "Kanäle" zu finden.

Die "nicht korrigierbare Fehler" sollten nahezu NULL bleiben oder zumindest nicht merklich weiter ansteigen. 

Im Internet wirst du auch viel über dieses Thema/Problem finden können.
nicht korrigierbare Fehler - Google Suche


----------



## asdf1234 (8. August 2020)

Hat man mit einer Fritzbox eigentlich auch ein etwas besseren ping als mit einen standard WLAN Router ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. August 2020)

asdf1234 schrieb:


> Hat man mit einer Fritzbox eigentlich auch ein etwas besseren ping als mit einen standard WLAN Router ?



Normalerweise nicht.


----------

